# Our own project announce ?



## Jamyz (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi SS.org !!!

Please, excuse my english, I'm french ^^
Mistakes will come I think...

So, this is a pure f**** place for 7 string guitar lovers !
I own 3 of those monsters since 2003 and I can't get back to 6s !

Ok, there is my question :
I'd like to post a thread, announcing my very new musical project but I don't know where to do such a thing on SS.org...

Is there anyone who can help ?

Thanx a lot !


----------



## Winspear (Apr 28, 2010)

Recording Studio is probably the best place to introduce a project and show your music


----------



## Jamyz (Apr 29, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Recording Studio is probably the best place to introduce a project and show your music



Yeah man ! I'll guess you're right !

Thank you


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Jamyz said:


> Yeah man ! I'll guess you're right !
> 
> Thank you


 
I'd actually say General Music, as long as it is not about the actual recording of the tracks.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, General Music for band promotion, Live Performance and Stage Sound for show promotion/reviews/videos/whatever.


----------

